# Streets Are Reality The Cage Is A Playground



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__bdNR_oevc&list=UUItHrcPZzbLWqICA1NrR0Xg&index=35&feature=plcp

REALITY IS THAT NONE OF WHATS IN MMA WJHAT WORK ON THE STREETS WHERES THERE NO RULES OR WEIGHTCLASSES LOL


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

The fuk was that :laugh:

Face punching works well on the street.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Streets Man! Streets!


----------



## Hibernaculum (Oct 12, 2012)

I vote troll.
I want to reenforce that caps lock is not cruise control for cool.


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

truth is that what works in the cage doesnt on the street where there is concrerte multiple attackers weapons see my vids to see the truth http://www.youtube.com/user/m0numentalized?feature=mhee


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Why come to an mma forum, tell them it doesn't work on the street, and then link to a vid where you have a hundred comments talking about how you would kick the shit out of those ***** ass cagefighters?

Penis envy, sir. Penis envy.


----------



## Hibernaculum (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm still calling troll but I'll bite.
1. I've seen 'Navy Seal combat techniques' as an explanation as to why what ever the hell it is your doing is better then MMA. to put it bluntly I question your credentials.

2. What makes you think a MMA fighter would fight the same in a cage, a control environment for sport and entertainment, or on the street, where there is no rules and he's going to put all of his fighting skill into bashing you apart using any method?

3. MMA is a sport, if you want to learn the best means to defend yourself on the street you should learn to use weapons to gain the most advantage over your opponent. DO you think this makes all hand to hand combat systems stupid?


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Why come to an mma forum, tell them it doesn't work on the street, and then link to a vid where you have a hundred comments talking about how you would kick the shit out of those ***** ass cagefighters?
> 
> Penis envy, sir. Penis envy.


you should fight on the streets one day then you can talk to me about it


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

Hibernaculum said:


> I'm still calling troll but I'll bite.
> 1. I've seen 'Navy Seal combat techniques' as an explanation as to why what ever the hell it is your doing is better then MMA. to put it bluntly I question your credentials.
> 
> 2. What makes you think a MMA fighter would fight the same in a cage, a control environment for sport and entertainment, or on the street, where there is no rules and he's going to put all of his fighting skill into bashing you apart using any method?
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORHVDnETgNw


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Whats this?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Todd Keuneke said:


> you should fight on the streets one day then you can talk to me about it


Tough behind keyboard words.
Learn this: MMA is a sport. On the street, the best tactic is to avoid to the last expense any kind of physical confrontation. On the street, anything goes, including a gunshot to your knee cap, what would make you cry like a baby for your mamma.
Mr. Charles Bronson would love to meet you for a a street fight. He had a special way with brawlers.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This guy knows his stuff....















Lol


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Todd Keuneke said:


> you should fight on the streets one day then you can talk to me about it


Fear the mighty keyboard warrior and his tiny, tiny penis! Marvel as he presents ludicrous claims using slow motion high school musical level fight scenes! Do not dispute the great one's limited understanding of even the most basic fighting skills for those who do are already dead.

All hail the death dealing, truth spewing Keuneke!

PS It is just me or does he look like he's about to cry in those pics?


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

i teach bruce lee's art of jeet kune do its the deadilist martial arts if you dont believe me type that question on the internet and wiki and ask jeeves will say it is my sifus are guro dan inosanto bruce lees best friend sifu larry hartsell sifu tim tackett sifu tommy carruthers sensei erik paulson


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Fear the mighty keyboard warrior and his tiny, tiny penis! Marvel as he presents ludicrous claims using slow motion high school musical level fight scenes! Do not dispute the great one's limited understanding of even the most basic fighting skills for those who do are already dead.
> 
> All hail the death dealing, truth spewing Keuneke!
> 
> PS It is just me or does he look like he's about to cry in those pics?


LISTEN BRO I ONLY STATE FACTS NOT OPINIONS I GAVE YOU THE FACTS SINCE YOUR NOT IN COLLEGE OR SCHOOL DO THE RESEARCH I TOLD YOU TO LOOK UP AT LEAST YOU CAN LEARN SOMETHING....
SO KEEP MAKING YOUR VIDEOS WITH WEEZY IN THE BACKGROUND IM SURE YOU DRINK PARTY AND SMOKE WEED TOO SO WE HAVE NOTHING IN COMMON MY FRIEND

BRO YOU ARE SO DUMD DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE ART OF JEET KUNE DO WE DO 27 MARTIAL ARTS SYSTEMS INCLUDING THE ONLY 3 CAGEFIGHTERS DO BOXING THAI AND JITZ BUT YOU GUYS ONLY DO MAYBE 5 PERCENT OF JITZ THE BASICS AND SLOPPY BOXING AND HORRIBLE THAI...WE DO WESTERN BOXING, SILAT, WING CHUN, DUMOG, CATCH CAN WRESTLING, *****, FENCING, PANAJAKMAN AND OTHER ARTS LOL 
ONE MORE TIME TYPE IN WHATS THE DEADILIST MARTIAL ART
THEN TYPE ON YOUTUBE WHO IS THE GODFATHER OF MMA DANA WHITE SAYS
BRUCE LEE AND JEET KUNE DO CAUSE WE WERE MIXING ARTS BEFORE UFC EVER WAS BORN LOL GOD YOUR A LOSER YOU TALK WITHOUT FACTS MY FRIEND


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

jkd is a style the style is jun fan gung fu which translates to bruce lee's kung fu ....jeet kune do is or concepts ....and ive already been fighting bro and i havent even been if closed to be challenge maybe you should look at my ammy fight on here and see how long it lasted im a bouncer sorry to say it but mma is a sport not reality i do this bouncing everyday and once again your a mma guy and think its the best when the facts are jeet kune do is considered the deadilist martial art and is for a reason no navy seal or elite military do mma or jitz or just boxing my friend and we were the first mmaers and we are respectful unlike you cagefighters we respect every martial art from tae kwon do to kung fu........lol have fun trying to be a real fighter bro


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bruce lee was an actor. I know everyone loves him but he was a ******* actor. I love th guys philosophy but he qua an actor lets not pretend because he beat ass on a screen he is the be all end all of fighting. Bruce would not approve ofwhat you're doing either. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Quit posting pics of yourself ya ugly mother****er! I saw one of your videos defending a double leg against some chick and stepping over her and applying an armbar...that would not work against anyone who is shooting in, you're a fantasy warrior nothing more

go fight tank abbot!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Todd Keuneke said:


> LISTEN BRO I ONLY STATE FACTS NOT OPINIONS I GAVE YOU THE FACTS SINCE YOUR NOT IN COLLEGE OR SCHOOL DO THE RESEARCH I TOLD YOU TO LOOK UP AT LEAST YOU CAN LEARN SOMETHING....
> SO KEEP MAKING YOUR VIDEOS WITH WEEZY IN THE BACKGROUND IM SURE YOU DRINK PARTY AND SMOKE WEED TOO SO WE HAVE NOTHING IN COMMON MY FRIEND
> 
> BRO YOU ARE SO DUMD DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE ART OF JEET KUNE DO WE DO 27 MARTIAL ARTS SYSTEMS INCLUDING THE ONLY 3 CAGEFIGHTERS DO BOXING THAI AND JITZ BUT YOU GUYS ONLY DO MAYBE 5 PERCENT OF JITZ THE BASICS AND SLOPPY BOXING AND HORRIBLE THAI...WE DO WESTERN BOXING, SILAT, WING CHUN, DUMOG, CATCH CAN WRESTLING, *****, FENCING, PANAJAKMAN AND OTHER ARTS LOL
> ...


You don't have a clue do you? No. Of course you don't. You're too busy trying your hardest to make everyone else believe that you are a martial arts guru and unrepentant badass. Charles Bronson, Chuck Norris, and Bruce Lee all combined into one grammatically challenged package. Too busy trying to convince the world that you are the deadliest man to walk the earth without ever actually attempting to prove - outside of using all caps and playground insults on a message board. 

Unfortunately for you all of your exploits and claims have been thoroughly debunked by a number of places online.


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

you cagefighters have the worst attitudes hair cuts tatts and morals your not martial artist known and i mine none of you have trained with legends in martial arts like me and real martial artist you think you guys are like the s*** and only your mma works well guess what losers you should be kissing us jkd a**** cause we were the first martial artist mixing martial arts in the 60s while your were all in tae kwon do classes doing only one art YOUR GOD DANA WHITE SAYS BRUCE LEE AND HIS ART OF JEET KUNE DO ARE THE GODFATHERS OF MMA and jkd guys consider sport karate which you all do is ONLY FOR P****'S
now before i got to hear about how your guys are REAL FIGHTERS LOL AND FIGHT WITH RULES MATS CUPS MOUTHGUARDS WEIGHTCLASSES AND EVERYTHING ELSE IM A BOUNCER HAVE BEEN FOR 10 YEARS AND HEAD OF SECURITY AT THE CLUB.......AND JITZ AND MMA STUFF IS WORTHLESS DO YOUR JITZ TEACHERS TEACH ON CONCRETE NO THEY DONT....CAUSE ITS WORTHLESS ON HARD SURFACES THATS HOW DUMB YOU GUYS ARE GO TO COLLEGE GET A DEGREE LIKE I DID AND STOP THINKING YOUR THE NEXT CHUCK LIDDELL CAUSE YOUR NOT NOR EVERY WILL BE JUST A BUNCH OF WHITE TRASH EX WWF FANS NOW WEARING YOUR GAY TAPOUT SHIRTS GOING TO BARS TO WATCH UFC AND TELLING EVERYONE THERE YOUR A F****** MMA FIGHTER LOL F*** OFF IM SICK YOU ALL YOUR PUNK A****.....AND SO ARE US REAL MARITAL ARTS TEACHERS AND LEGENDS F*** OFF BEFORE WE TAKE ARE MARITAL ARTS BACK AND DO YOUR RESEARCH TYPE IN WHATS THE DEADILIST MARTIAL ARTS AND IT COMES UP JEET KUNE DO MMA ISNT EVEN MENTIONED CAUSE YOU GUYS ARE SPORT KARATE WE ARE REALITY BASED THATS WHY THE NAVY SEALS ARE ONLY TAUGHT JEET KUNE DO KALI AND WING CHUN NOT SPORT MMA AND IM GAY JITZ......DO YOUR RESEARCH BEFORE YOU OPEN YOUR DUMBASS MOUTH AND PLAY YOUR XBOX 360 UFC GAME LOL AND SMOKE YOUR BOWLS OF WEED IM SIT IN MY 4200 SQUARE FOOT HOME WITH NO GAME SYSTEMS NO TAPOUT SHIRTS NO WEED AND NO BEER AND LIVE A REAL LIFE WHILE ALL YOU KEEP LIVING WITH YOUR PARENTS OR IN YOUR TRAILER PARKS MARTIAL ARTS IS ABOUT BETTERING YOURSELF NOT BETTER YOUR EGO WITH GAY TROPHIES LOL TAKE CARE IM SURE ILL BE SEEING YOU ALL IN THE UFC LOL NOTTTTTTT


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I''ve trained with Dan Inosanto. Erik Paulson Rigan Machado and now Marcelo Garcia all men I would consider legends.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Bro, you're a fraud...all over google people have nothing good to say about you...you're garbage and your training partner is your girlfriend wtf

seriously, type your name in google and look at all the people calling you a fraud...you're worse than charlie z


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

This is why you should have to earn internet access at the Special Needs Home. The kids just get too amped up after Power Rangers. All hugs normally but you add bad kung fu fighting and Chuck Norris jokes and you get this. It's just sad.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/3458691/todd_keuneke_s_jkd_vs_tommy_carruthers/

proof this guy is full of shit


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

Now You Know Why I Really Want To Fight Cause I Hate White Trash Cagefighters And How Your Destroying The Art Bruce Lee Created And Calling It Your Own We Are The Owners Of Mixed Martial Arts Not You Guys Just Call Yourself Cagefighters And Nothing To Do With Martial Arts You Guys Dont Have The Skills Nor The Morals For Martial Arts And Im Tired Of Being Calm Listening To All Your Statements On My Sifus Videos Who Personally Trained With Bruce Lee Saying That Would Never Work On The Streets We Are Streetfighters Not Sport Karate Come To Are Ring The Street With Nice Concrete And No Rules Ill Gouge Your Eyes Out And Make Your Nuts Pop Out Of Your Mouth

Peace Im Going To Meditate Now Lol


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Todd Keuneke said:


> Now You Know Why I Really Want To Fight Cause I Hate White Trash Cagefighters And How Your Destroying The Art Bruce Lee Created And Calling It Your Own We Are The Owners Of Mixed Martial Arts Not You Guys Just Call Yourself Cagefighters And Nothing To Do With Martial Arts You Guys Dont Have The Skills Nor The Morals For Martial Arts And Im Tired Of Being Calm Listening To All Your Statements On My Sifus Videos Who Personally Trained With Bruce Lee Saying That Would Never Work On The Streets We Are Streetfighters Not Sport Karate Come To Are Ring The Street With Nice Concrete And No Rules Ill Gouge Your Eyes Out And Make Your Nuts Pop Out Of Your Mouth
> 
> Peace Im Going To Meditate Now Lol


Sigh, you jus don't know when to give up, your whole life is a farce, you're nothing more than a lowly conman who got caught for the farce that he is, so you just try to go to any mma forum and try to tell us that you are some god to keep you thinking you're relavent. You make me sick, you're so pathetic,but you're so blinded by your pride that you keep going. One day you'll realise what a low life you are and probably commit suicide, and by the way, *your gf has a huge nose!*


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey, mods! Can we keep this guy around like a forum pet? We could bring him out for special occasions and let him karate chop the keyboard until his meds kick in. On his birthday we could all chip in and send him cupcakes with a gold belt on it. And if he's really good we could give him one day where we would pretend that he knows what he's talking and not make fun of him. Sort of like how people treated the retarded kids back in school only we're older, we're not in school, and his retardation cannot be legally verified.


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

check it out


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

The masterful photoshop work has convinced me, sir. I humbly renounce the evils of my so called mixed martial arts way and hereby dedicate myself to the true art of Jeet Kune Do. Tonight I will go out and clothe myself in the rainments of my new faith - red and black t-shirts, wrist bands, headbands, and the finest faux hawk money can buy. Tomorrow I will watch Bruce Lee movies, take numerous pictures of myself with a cellphone, and spread the word to all those heathens in the mma communities. They shall hear the truth of their heresies and find themselves humbled as I have before them. In time we will rise up and cast down the golden calf of mixed martial arts! Returning the good people of the world to the safe, comforting, and deadly arms of the philosophical seed of Bruce Lee!

Praise Jeet Kune Do! Praise to it's one begotten son! The mighty but benevolent Todd "The Blessed" Keuneke!


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

proof i own a businesss


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm lost for words, I really am. They are all coming out of the woodwork tonight.


I'm not sure why you would come to an MMA forum, just to shit on MMA fighters and post numerous, NUMEROUS photos of yourself. 

You are clearly not a child by all that grey hair you're sporting so please stop acting like one.


----------

